

Library for HTML/JavaScript in Haskell - reirob
http://chrisdone.com/posts/2011-12-26-ji-haskell-web.html

======
Abomonog
Someone started to create roughly the same thing.
<http://osdir.com/ml/general/2011-06/msg41431.html>
[https://github.com/MassiveTactical/panther-
ajax/blob/master/...](https://github.com/MassiveTactical/panther-
ajax/blob/master/examples/example1.hs)

~~~
reirob
Thanks for this hint. I am not sure that it is the same thing. If I look at
the example that is given, there is a mix of HTML pseudo-code (hamlet) and the
Ajax handling is done explicitly. In Ji, at least from the little code that I
looked at
([https://github.com/chrisdone/ji/blob/master/examples/Buttons...](https://github.com/chrisdone/ji/blob/master/examples/Buttons.hs))
it looks as if the JavaScript is done in Haskell. I guess the Ji-author has
done function wrappers for some JavaScript functions.

